# Where To Find Inexpensive Bicycles in Christchurch?



## maplefeta (Mar 28, 2013)

Will be moving to Christchurch soon and looking forward to getting on a bicycle again after many years... was thinking of starting with a used clunker or inexpensve one to get started (perhaps one of those upright Dutch-style ones, or a single-speed one?) for my daily commute to work (not more than 5km each way)...

Any tips, other than finding used ones on Trademe?


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

hello maplefeta
i have a very old dutch bike very big frame and it is originaly from 1937 what stand on the hub it is pink lol i was thinking of i take it with me when we moving to christchurch but i am not sure it is huge and original from the netherlands but i think it would be better with a mountain bike over there what you think best wishes from scotland kaz .


----------



## maplefeta (Mar 28, 2013)

As it turns out, those types of bicycles are called 'cruisers' and they allow you to sit more upright in the seat to look around, they're not for speed or racing or anything. i've seen the roads here, they're just fine in the city for bicycles, although most people ride mountain bikes. Still trying to find where to get decent ones cheaply and brand new -- it seems the least expensive ones start around NZD$500, which seems a bit much for a budget bicycle....


----------

